# Commuter car suggestions



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Roman-O said:


> Civic Hybrid=mpg + trouble free(you can rice it out too )


My mother-in-law lemoned her 06 Civic Hybrid. They ended up paying her back so much that the car really cost her nothing to own for a year. She's got a Prius now and loves it. Personally, neither car is worth their cost.


----------

